# How is your PC? Mine inside



## funkymonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

Well guys how your PCs look like?
I mean hardware part. Post your config and pics if possible.
Here is mine.

Config.
P4 2.6C @ 3.25Ghz, watercooled
ASUS P4P800 deluxe motherboard
1GB PC 3200 Hynix ( argh...)
Mighty Geforce 6800GT 256 MB graphic card
17" LG FLATRON ( really want to change this qith 19")
2x120GB SATA ( 1 failed so its now gone for replacement).
SB LIVE 5.1
ASUS DVD ROM
ASUS CDRW
Sony FDD( argh again  )
Creative inspire 4400 speakers
TT AQ2 watercooling system.
Custom modified server case, painted by me, made a window cut with LED fans.

now i will shut up and enjoy the pics 
Sorry for bad quality pics, taken from 6600 camera phone.



*img57.exs.cx/img57/7885/Image661.jpg

*img57.exs.cx/img57/8209/Image662.jpg

*img57.exs.cx/img57/1605/Image663.jpg

*img57.exs.cx/img57/5194/Image664.jpg

*img54.exs.cx/img54/7333/Image660.jpg

*img54.exs.cx/img54/7885/Image661.jpg


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 11, 2004)

nice curtains


----------



## pimpom (Nov 11, 2004)

Did the Deskjet come bolted onto the cabinet ?
Seriously, nice machine.


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 11, 2004)

when u have spent so much u should spent more on  decals too.
by the way how did the whole thing cost u.


----------



## bottle (Nov 11, 2004)

is that the best your 2.6c could do ? i would have thot the c series processors would oc higher on air...


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

no it can do 3.4Ghz. Everything stable at 3.4Ghz except Maya. Maya dosent like overclocked processors much. So i have to keep it at 3.25Ghz.
Well the only rather expensive part in the system is the graphic card which is brand new one. Everything else is 10 month old. There are no case decals available easily. The option is to get the car decals and cut it according to our need. I did not went into looks, i cut the side window basically for the side fan which blows air on the graphic card to keep it nice and cool. And my little cousine stuck those MONSTER words on my case after seeing it and i kept them


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 11, 2004)

i see a real tower cabinet now  lol
nice rig m8

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 11, 2004)

yep full tower server cabinet


----------



## godzi_85 (Nov 11, 2004)

wow.. dude... cool rig man...
sometimes i feel.. so degraded and so worthless and so useless and so inferior....

but nevertheless rocking pc...


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, liquid cooling system?
cool


----------



## DKant (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmmph! Big deal! I'd play Dave on it. lolz.



Kidding. 

Nice machine!

Truly a "monster" 



> Wow, liquid cooling system?
> *cool*



U mean the _cooling_ system is _cool_? Of course! It has to be! 

Goddam I don't know why I'm posting such ****. Sorry all! 
Nice system again. Loved the OC part. 

P.S: How much did u spend on it?


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

in all including craphic card around 72K was spent on this PC. Its not new, the only new thing is graphic card. Rest PC will be 1 year old in Jan.
So at that time this was a high end config. I had 9800XT in here before, sold that for 25K in MAY, then painfully spent days with my backup GF3 ti200 card until last month i got 6800GT.
I am upgrading to A64 3500+ system next months and also getting 19" monitor. 
Some parts used are very old, like Watercooling system is now 2 years old, My sound card is 3 years old( sblive 5.1), speakers are 2 years old.
I keep upgrading parts, i sell old parts on baazee and get myself new one. In the end I have more than deascent config all the time and in the end on 5 year cycle i end up spending less than the cost of 2 new PCs and i enjoy high end config for all 5 years 
By the way i have kept count. Since 1996 when i got my first PC I have gone through 15 processors, 10 motherboards, 9 Hard Disks, 2 sound cards, 10 graphic cards, just 2 monitors, 5 cabinets, 2 speakers


----------



## klinux (Nov 13, 2004)

Gr8 Looking PC . must have gr8 time impressing the girls with it  

got a couple of questions . 

- don't the optical drives get heated as they are placed so close together with no air flow ?
- is that ur graphics card thats soooooooooo huge , just above ur pci slots 
- u said u cut out the side panel to fix a fan . what is the transperant  material u have placed there , plastic or glass 
- i see at the bottom what looks like 1 ordinary intake fan and one with led , does keeping 1 fan behind the other help improve circulation . 
- write an article abt how u got ur rig up and running with more details on ur components and costs , along with piks and send to digit so that they can publish in dec issue . will really help a lot of ppl


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

This pic below will answer most of your questions 
The window I cut is nnow fitted with Plexiglass. And optical drives are not isolated, airflow is there, see the pic below. the partition you see is not actiually partition, there is big whole in middle for air circulation.
Took me 2 months to find all the components I wanted but now i am aware of all the sources where to get this stuff 
Unfortunately I cannot write about it now and anyway Dec issue will almost be 80% complete by now. I have my exams comming, starting from 17th so I must study now.
I have written whole thread about this on guru3d.com forums, along with lots of articles that I have written there.
I will find and post the link of it.

*img5.exs.cx/img5/9859/Image884.jpg


----------



## vysakh (Nov 13, 2004)

cool


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW ! 

What do u do? i mean whats ur profession.


----------



## sreevirus (Nov 13, 2004)

damn man...thats one hell of a configuration and a gr8 cab...
good work done on the modding... :thumbsup:
really gr8 work dude...cant help but admire!!!
keep it up!!!!


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> WOW !
> 
> What do u do? i mean whats ur profession.



I am a student 
Done diploma in computer engineering and now in 3rd year Biomedical Engineering.
PC has been my hoby for a long time now


----------



## Wizard (Nov 13, 2004)

_ i sent u a pm....go reply _



.


----------



## Prashray (Nov 14, 2004)

Good configuration m8.


----------



## darklord (Nov 19, 2004)

Amazing Rig man.You have done some mind boggling things there.I can only dream of doing something like this.

I bow down to your greatness.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 19, 2004)

Holy ...Sh****t the Helll.....what was that i saw...in India....Ohhhh Man please please tell me where did you get the  Water Cooling solution from..How much did that thing cost you...( Only the water cooling ) 
   Great Job .....by the well can you tel me the temperature your CPU gets while running heavy apps..since you are on water Cooling..I have seen even the GPU of Graphic card can be water cooled and overclocked...morever please try and post the pictures..


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 19, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Holy ...Sh****t the Helll.....what was that i saw...in India....Ohhhh Man please please tell me where did you get the  Water Cooling solution from..How much did that thing cost you...( Only the water cooling )
> Great Job .....by the well can you tel me the temperature your CPU gets while running heavy apps..since you are on water Cooling..I have seen even the GPU of Graphic card can be water cooled and overclocked...morever please try and post the pictures..



I wanna know the same thing...how much did you spend upon the watercooling?? am planning to modify my rig too...........i think we need to start a beginers thread on modifictaions..........


----------



## klinux (Nov 19, 2004)

1 q : the fan u got attached to the side panel of ur cabinet . is that an intake fan or does it blow air out . my m/b temp has been increasing lately . would keeping an intake fan on the side panel , which blows air directly onto m/b cool it off or vice versa ??


----------



## netcracker (Nov 19, 2004)

Realy a MONSTER PC!!!!


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 20, 2004)

hi, the side fan is intake, blows on back of the graphic card and motherboard northbridge, keeps both of  them cool.
My Idle temp at the moment is 33C with room temp at 30C and my full load temp is 38C with 2.6 running at 3.25Ghz and this is during rthdribl kept for rendering in background. I am yet to see it go over 40C since i got the watercooling.  The most I have seen is during DOOM3 when it reaches 39-40C thats it not more.
I got watercooling through 1 distributor. Cost was around 4.7K. He imported it for me from australia but now this is available here. hard to find but you will find it in mumbai. Some days ago there was article in CHIP where they gave contact no of the dealer who sell them here. i will try to search it.


----------



## klinux (Nov 21, 2004)

@FunMon , what did u use to cut the whole in the side panel of ur cabinet ? i tried the drill but went lousy . so used combo of drill and hacksaw and got something close to a circle . another thing , the fan i attached seems to be running slower , the shop didnt have any other . so anyway i can increase the speed of the fan ???


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 21, 2004)

@funky: Gr8 rig ! Nice really ..........

@freash: U can order the TT A2 frm prime abgb in Mumbai !


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 5, 2004)

Creative Inspire 4400 and SB Live! 5.1??!!?? You disappoint me. You are doing real bad in the sound department, dude. Get yourself an Audigy 2 ZS and gigaworks!!!


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 6, 2004)

huh well its my opinion one can do without tht 100% in sound   '

besides sometimes u dun wann the whole BUILDING TO ROCK

mebbe the neighbour hood next door mebbe the reason for noo audigy 2 ZS


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh well! You can do without 100% in anything for that matter... gigaworks and audigy 2 zs won't get you 100%. There are the 'audiophile' systems for that.
He has 6800GT (slightly less than 2 OC'd 6800Ultras in SLI) and it only makes sense to get a good audio system that goes with that. I'd prefer that over any other upgrade, though this is a significant one in terms of cost.

 8)


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 6, 2004)

huh TheGuru hogaya shuru heheh just kiddin   
i just meant that mebbe he may have hiw own reasons not upgrading his soundcard
so y dun we allow this guy to reply 
seems like a million dollar answer to me instead of arguing

So funkymonkey reply us with the ans


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 6, 2004)

yaakayya? I am just 'making my point' kanayya 

anyways, let funkymonkey answer (looks like he is studying hard for the exams...)

There is one other thing I am very much interested in: his SMPS. How many Watts is it? What is the A rating for +12 V? How much did you pay for the cabinet? I am planning to purchase a server cabinet as well, so it will be good if you can post an image of the 'ratings' displayed on the smps.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 6, 2004)

guru ji ki baat maan kar sound card upgrade karna padega bechare ko!!!!!!


----------



## imprince (Dec 6, 2004)

Where is ur computer table my dear


----------



## nix (Dec 7, 2004)

*hi*

hey did you assemble the PC by yourselves? wow then its a good job . or did you get it assembled?


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 7, 2004)

...hehe....no one can give this as an assembled pc...

its one's own trial nd error!!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 7, 2004)

Do all the trials that you want but an _error_...............might come out quite costly..........

be very sure before you leap........


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 7, 2004)

Rite rohan...

do have a look where ur jumping...
but errors only will make u learn!!

whats the point in running nd running...
unless u fall...learn nd then run!!!


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 7, 2004)

Two things:
1. You wouldn't want to make a mistake when it comes to a 20+K piece of hardware
2. _You_ don't have to make a mistake to learn. Try and learn from the mistakes of others first.

Whats the point in falling when you can manage to run without falling?  :roll:


----------



## wolfvroger (Dec 8, 2004)

WHOA!!!    Amazing! Awesome Rig DUDE!!!


----------



## avi_avadhut (Dec 8, 2004)

*what is the temp after oc*

Hi,

what is the temp of ur system after overclocking.

plz tell me. i am also thinking about some other kind of cooling.


avi


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

hav u ever thought about using liquid nitrogen 2 cool the CPU n run it at 5GHz?chek out this link  
*www20.tomshardware.com/cpu/20031230/


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok im just saying this from the top of my head...........
........................but won't nitrogen cooling be a very very expensive propostion???

we know you are quite pro-to liquid nitrogen   Do you own a factory or dealership selling the same.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 9, 2004)

dont share my little secret with anyone pal


----------



## quad master (Dec 10, 2004)

Well thats the tallest n the fastest desktop pc i have seen in my life.

can we use server cabinets for the new 915g and 925x mobos.

Gr8 Stuff Dude - esp the lights and Liquid cooling.


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 10, 2004)

of course you can, im using the same..................these mobo's need a lot of space and since there are some heating issues its better to have a large cabinet with adequate cooling.


----------



## grinning_devil (Dec 11, 2004)

hey nitrogen,,

why dont u supply me a nitrogen based cooling solution???
a small favor u can do for a frnd..is it???


----------

